# thor-x 10,000,000



## ronb (Jan 6, 2010)

I have one that is stock, after looking at some of these with mods it sure makes a guy want one too. But just by changing the bulb/lamp and maybe the power source. What bulb and battery do I need to get ? I'm new to all this and my questions must seem stupid to most of the members here. But any help would be great. My light is just like this one. Minus all the great work this person did to his.


----------



## petrev (Jan 8, 2010)

HI

My Thor mods are in these threads from a 180W minimal Mod to 1000W WOW lights

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/search.php?searchid=4746215

Have fun
Pete


----------

